# DH98 Mosquito Landing Gear



## Heinz (Feb 28, 2008)

Just some shots I took, handy for modellers perhaps? 

Anyway i thought someone might appreciate them,


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 28, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 29, 2008)

Sweet picture's Heinz, are those going into a restored mosquito?


----------



## Heinz (Feb 29, 2008)

Yep!

A photo recon Mossie that operated out of Darwin in the very late stages of WW2 and after doing aerial mapping for our navy and airforce. I have some other pictures of its progress I'll post soon.

They reckon another 8-9 years and she we be done. In what status Im not sure.


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 29, 2008)

Very cool Heinz, The mosquito down the road from me will probably never fly again. When talking to some one that worked at the local museum they said that they are afraid to move it around the hanger. It creaks and moans alot when they do move it. The wood is starting to show its age. Kermit weeks which owns the mosquito wants it back I guess but no one knows how to get it back which is fine by me because I get to see it all the time.


----------



## Heinz (Feb 29, 2008)

Very cool! Cant get tired of looking at a Mossie.

As far as the wood goes the one over here is being vastly redone with fresh wood. Just age catches us all I guess. Classic aircraft don't show their age they just get old. Well thats the way i look at it.

I was reading where other DH aircraft in particular a Sea Venom was going to be restored in the UK but to do so they took cross sections via a laser and computer equipment so they could re cut new wood to re form the fuselague.
As the original was so bad it was a throw away.


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 29, 2008)

Very cool, I love the look of the mosquito but man, talk about a lot of work. Not only do you have to be a specialist in aircraft but also in wood working as well. Just to bad that wood does not hold up as long as aluminum.


----------



## Heinz (Mar 1, 2008)

Heres some shots of the restoration progress.....


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 1, 2008)

Great Shots there Heinz, many thanks!!!!


----------



## A4K (Mar 7, 2008)

Ditto Micdrow's comment!! Some great details there!


----------



## bf109 Emil (Apr 22, 2008)

Heinz said:


> Just some shots I took, handy for modellers perhaps?
> 
> Anyway i thought someone might appreciate them,




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hIHqX6NXbXU_

here is a clip of one coming down working...damn i wish i knew where this was shot, and when...
bf109 emil


----------

